# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  وروداً قد أينعت و حان قطافها..

## الفجر 110

وروداً قد أينعت وحان قطافها.. 




كان الموت يتخطفهم واحد تلوى واحد أمام أعيننا أو يرتد إلى مسامعنا صدى نبأ الفاجعة لرحيلهم لذا خرجت من أنفاسي زفرات الحارقة من حروفٍ اتكأت على ورقة بيضاء لتسندها من شدة التعب فانسكب حبرها الأسود بقع ٌ ملونه. 

ليبدأ ... ها كذا 




بيده الكريمة يقطفهم واحدا تلوى آخر 

كلما فتحتُ عيني  

يتساقطون كأوراق الشجر عند موسم الخريف  

أو التفتُ يمنة أو يسرى  

تهب عليهم الرياح فيتطايرون كالعصافير  

من على أعشاشها  

عشقٌ هو يا ترى ..؟ 

من حبيب إلى محبوبه أو من محبوب إلى حبيبه 

عله كذلك ! 

وما بالي أنا أذاً ؟  

وأنا هنا يعتصرني الألم والحزن العميق  

جراحاتي الدامية حاولت أن أخيطها بخيوط ادمعي الثكلى 

لكنها تأبى أن تندمل عشقاً للصراخ  

هنا بيده المباركةُ يقطفُ وردة بيضاء ندية من على فراش ابيض ناصع  

وهناك يقطف وردة حمراء قانية الدم في عرس الشهادة 

وهنا يقطف وردة صفراء باصفرار الغرق في بقعة ماء صافية 

ويقطف هنا ايضاً وردة خضراء زاهية كأنها من اثر السم  

وأخيرا وردة سوداء لا ادري لما لونها عله من اثر حريق نار شب بها فاسود لونها 

لكن جميعها ورود طاهرة تفوح منها روائح عطرة كروائح المسك بعد أن نضجت و استوت واهتزت  

أراد أن يزين بها الجنان الخالدة فقطفها من هنا من هذه الحديقة الخربة  

لموعد هي شاءت إليه متلهفة للقاء أحبتها  

وإيانا للهجران  

إذاً فالتقطفها براحة وهدوء يا سيدي فهي ما عادت تتحمل الشدة إنها من الرقة تكاد لا تستطيع الثبات على أغصانها 

أرفق بها يا سيدي  

بل أرفق بنا نحن.. 

ونحن المساكين الذين أصبحنا كالصريم تذروه الرياح  

رفقاً بنا يا أيها الموكل بهم رفقا 

أيها الموت كفى لم تُبقى لي منهم أحداً 

ترى أي وردة أخترتها لي ؟ 

لا أبالي يا سيدي ما دامت ستكون وردة محمدية علوية أو حسنية حسينية 
تفوح منها روائح عطرة زكية زاكية شذية ذاكية .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 

إن كان سيأخذني الموت....فيأخذني مُعلقة بغصن علي العاجي 

...زهرة في ربيع غصنك...تُخصب أوراقها بدمها...دونك يامولاي 

أخي الكريم..صانع الخبز... 
أينعت ثمار أغصان حرفك ...فأرى كل من فُتحت له أبواب سطورك...جنى منها وغذى عقله..من لُبها الطاهر العطر.. 

سلم قلمك وسلم فكرك العميق... 
لازال فيض القلم يطمع باغتراف المزيد من عطاءكم...

بوركت جهودكم... 



موفق ومقضية حوائجك بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين.. 
ولتشملك عناية أمير المؤمنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه في هذه الليلة العظيمة... 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دموع الوحدة

سَأركَع وأُركِع الوَردةَ مَعِي سَادَتِي..
فَقد انتَشِلوا رُوحِي مِن عَالم سُممَ بالمَادَّة !!!
دَعُوهَا تَخدُمكُم سَادتِي..
تَشتاق هِي لِتقبيل أَضرِحتِكم..
فَكُل مَا سَافرت رُوح أخرَى أوصيتُها بالنّدَاءِ عَليّ
وَإِيصَال سَلامِي الخَجِل لَكُم !!
تَنتَظرُ رُوحِي قَائِمكم أَسيَادِي
قَد عَذّبها الإِنتظِار
حَتّى يَتسنّى لَها مَعرِفة أي وَردةِ قَد تَقطِف الروح
فَتبَادرُ لِقطفها 
وَتبكِي رُوحِي لمُصَابِكم
علّ قِلة الدُموع تَليق بِمقامِكم
فَتحشَر مَعكم
يَا سادتِي وَمواليّ 
سيدنا
قـد أَبدعت كعادتكِ
فلا نتوقع من حفيد رسول الله
إلا تسطير كلمات الالم في 
أجدادهـ وتَمني نصرتِهم 
فليرزقنا الله نصرتهم أجمعين 
وردة عطرة لروحك أخي 
دموع الوحدة

----------


## الفجر 110

المشرفة العزيزة " دمعة على السطور " 
ما زالت احرفك تزرع فينا الامل للمواصلة لفيض اقلامنا اليابسه 
اني انقعتها هاهنا لتتشرب من محبرتكم الفياضه ومن ثم ادرقه على صفحتي لتنير 
اني لك من الشاكرين

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

وقف بي جوادي حائرا هنا لم أستطع الوقوف فرجلاي
لم تعد تحملاني وتحادرت من بين عيني الدموع ..
لتلك الورود التي أينعت وحان وقت قطافها ..فأغصانها تنعى
رحيلها ..
خذ روحي ياسيدي وردة بيضاء ناصعة في ساحة الشهداء
وإجعل دمي مختلط بدمائهم الزاكية ..
صانع الخبز
كلماتك جياشة وحروفك من ذهب خالص سلم
نبضك سيدي ..
إلى روحك العلوية الحسينية الرحمة والمغفرة والتوفيق
والسداد من الرب الجليل ..
دمت بأمان الله وحفظه
ألف تحية لك مني والسلااام

----------


## الفجر 110

ابنت العم جناب السيدة " دموع الوحدة " 
رزقنا الله واياكم نصرة النبي محمد واله الاطهار  
وأنا هنا أرى عبير وردة من غصن محمد وعلي قد فاح شذاها في دوحنا فعطره 
فلا عجب ابداً ان تكون بنات الزهراء وروداً يانعة تحف بها شوقاً وفداءً لها فهي مثلهم الاعلى  
سلمت يا سيدة يا مصونه على ردك المنمق فهو دليل على انقياد الحروف طوع اناملك الزينبية  
الله يحفظك ويحفظ كل بنات الزهراء نسباً وانتساباً .

----------


## الفجر 110

ايتها النسمة الطاهرة التي هبت من " نسيم الذكريات " على فيض قصبنا اليابس فاخضر واروق 
لعلئ أرى دمعتان تحادرت من محجر عينيك الفاطمية  
دمعة سقطت على ورقة فيض " وروداً قد أينعت و حان قطافها " فاهتزت الاحرف من صدى الارتداد  
على اوراق الورود جميعاً ندناً فسقاها فثبتت في غصونها من ارتواءها بالندى  
ودمعة أخرى سقطت في بئر من الاسرار لعلها لم تصل الى قعره لطول عمقه لكنني مصغ الى وصولها واراني متخيلاً 
فوران البئر كاتنور عند ارتطامها بمائه العذب ليسقي كل الصفحات في هذا المنتدى من الشبكة . 
سلمت أختي من كل سواء وجعلك الله على درب الزهراء والعقيلة زينب عليهما السلام  
لا تنسونا من الدعاء

----------

